# Is the pain enough?



## HereNow (Apr 8, 2017)

While so many complaining about low rates, GST, income loss, how many are ready to take action? Uber has deep pockets and capture market because it is cheapest, convenient and enough partners like you and me who continue to drive irrespective of income we make. My question are you ready to do something about it or just wait for uber to raise rates (you have to wait for a long long time). Any suggestions?


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

Drive a cab. There's a suggestion for you. And you are welcome.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

It basically works like this..
Shut up and do as your told and you will be paid.
Speak up and complain and you will be replaced. 

It is what it is... ‍♂


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Uber have to break the taxi industry and grab market share before raising price - this is years off.

Besides, it's the data they want to monetize and probably happy to make a loss on customer acquisition.

Going driverless is the end game for rideshare profitability.


----------

